# New Beek from TX



## johnth78 (May 26, 2012)

Hey Glad to see you on here. There are a couple of clubs around Trinity Valley in dallas and metrobeekeepers in Burleson. We went to metro beekeepers for their last meeting and it was informative. Nice people and we intend to go back.


----------



## scdw43 (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## drmanhadan (Jun 13, 2012)

unfortunately, my parents decided the room around our house wasn't spacious enough to keep bees, despite my logical rebuttals to their "uninformed" arguments.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Dr. M!


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

drmanhadan said:


> unfortunately, my parents decided the room around our house wasn't spacious enough to keep bees, despite my logical rebuttals to their "uninformed" arguments.


have you been able to sway your parents yet doc?


----------



## drmanhadan (Jun 13, 2012)

Absolutely


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

retracted.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

welcome to bee source!


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome , I was surprised how little bee activity there is right around the hives.


----------

